# New Evga 9600GT uses the 9600GSO bios?



## Warloque (Dec 3, 2008)

I know thier similar cards and all but, why would my 9600GT be using the bios from a different card revision 62.94.11.00.62. should I change it? core clock stock at 650mhz shader is at 1625 and memory is at 900 mhz. I am not even sure where to find a bios revision history to find out whats been changed.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 3, 2008)

I wouldn't mess with it if everything is working fine. The 9600GT and 9600GSO use different GPUs so you COULDN'T use the GSO BIOS on a GT


----------



## Warloque (Dec 3, 2008)

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/16732/EVGA.9600GSO.384.080512.html

sais its using the same bios and it wouldnt let me upload mine to the database. upload sais it is already part of the database 21196.rom


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 3, 2008)

"same bios" it looks like your card is using close to the same bios version as this:
http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/17260/EVGA.9600GT.1024.080320.html

I wonder why it will not allow an upload. I wonder if I should PM W1zz this thread ... Hmmm


----------



## Warloque (Dec 3, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Hate to correct you but when you say "same bios" it's using the same bios version as this:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/17260/EVGA.9600GT.1024.080320.html
> 
> Which is why it will not allow an upload. I wonder if I should PM W1zz this thread ... Hmmm



Version: 62.94.11.00.29 isnt 62.94.11.00.62

went back and looked at mine and its not the same either


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 3, 2008)

Warloque said:


> Version: 62.94.11.00.29 isnt 62.94.11.00.62
> 
> went back and looked at mine and its not the same either



I meant soemthing else with my post. It's getting late for this old man. What I meant was I dont see that bios revision anywhere.

Edited my above post as to what I meant. Sorry


----------



## Warloque (Dec 3, 2008)

Warloque said:


> Version: 62.94.11.00.29 isnt 62.94.11.00.62
> 
> went back and looked at mine and its not the same either


yeah theres a few 9600 gt revisions that are close but seem old too what i meant by the topic is they are rerelasing the gso's soon on g94 chips and im wondering if evga is basing the new bios off this


----------

